# Getting sick at the gym



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm a member of a gym but I don't go that often but most of the time that I do go, I always get ill! Especially when doing weights. I don't know whether this is because my body is not used to it or what really. I want to do it, but about half way in, I feel like I have to sit down but then it gets worse and worse. I sometimes get dizzy spells but more then anything I'm about to be sick and some occassions I have been sick. I barely get started doing exercise and this puts me off very much. The smell of the gym makes me really sick as well, as odd as that sounds but I can't stand it. I am a bit overweight and the last couple of months I've been doing really well with my diet and have lost 10 pounds and I want to keep that up but I also want to go to the gym and get a bit toned but this is proving to be impossible. Any advise? Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Sickness can occur with high intensity weight training. I'm not so sure that's your issue at all mate.

*Do you suffer from high/low blood pressure?* If so you'll need to get fit in a different manner, i.e. build yourself up more slowly at the beggining.

*More importantly though, go see your GP first mate* :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Not that I know of mate. I think I should go to the GP. On occassions, my mate helps me out at the gym and he gets me to follow what he is doing but on a lighter scale. I have to say, I do struggle lifting the weights at times that he tells me to lift. But the weights aren't that heavy but I guess they feel heavy when you're new to them? Maybe I should go more often and maybe my body will get used to it. I'm not too sure though. GP will be first call though just to keep safe.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I need to do the same as well, go to the gym, But I'm going to start walks now in the Evening, already done it this week.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds really stupid.

*But if you are about to start getting fit, guys N gals should go to the GP & have a full check over, our surgery calls it a "well man" check for us guys, i go once a year just to ensure all the basics are still healthy :thumb:

I also go for the prostate cancer check as I'm over 40.*

If anyone here is wanting to get into weight training for the first time, i would suggest you start with an empty Olympic bar, train once the first week, twice the second week & 3 times in the third week. Then still with an empty bar do something like stronglifts 5X5 or Mark ripptoes starting strength. 
You can use a high rep/low weight scheme if you want, so instead of doing it 5X5 style you can do 5X10 or even higher 5X20 :thumb:

Weight training doesn't have to be about heavy weights :thumb:

Strength 1-5 reps

Size 6-8 reps, some like using 8-10

Fitness /cardio 10-15 - 15-20 this can go higher but can get so boring.
:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> Not that I know of mate. I think I should go to the GP. On occassions, my mate helps me out at the gym and he gets me to follow what he is doing but on a lighter scale. I have to say, I do struggle lifting the weights at times that he tells me to lift. But the weights aren't that heavy but I guess they feel heavy when you're new to them? Maybe I should go more often and maybe my body will get used to it. I'm not too sure though. *:thumb:GP will be first call though just to keep safe*.


:thumb::thumb:

Slow & easy mate, leave the ego at the door of the gym.

What routine & weights are you using, how long are you in the gym for?

Do you make sure you drink enough water during the day & during training as your symptoms could also be dehydration :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I need to do the same as well, go to the gym, But I'm going to start walks now in the Evening, already done it this week.


Walking is a very good way to start getting into fitness :thumb:

The heavier you are the more calories you burn during walking :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Slow & easy mate, leave the ego at the door of the gym.
> 
> ...


Well, the last time I went my mate got me working on the legs. Olympic bar I think? Quite a big heavy bar it was, lol. With 10kg and 15kg each side. I was fooked after that. Then got me doing other leg excercises and I was on the brink of throwing up and was getting very dizzy. The previous occassion I was working on biceps and triceps. Nothing that heavy but not much of a break. It seemed constant. That's how my mate says you get the best results. I trust him as he is a good mate and he is so well built and healthy.

I do drink quite a lot of water throughout the day and when I am at the gym. I found though when I was feeling ill, I was feeling worse each time I had water whilst I was ill. I was in the gym for about an hour before I had to stop because of it.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

ITHAQVA talks sense... nothing to add


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> Well, the last time I went my mate got me working on the legs. Olympic bar I think? Quite a big heavy bar it was, lol. With 10kg and 15kg each side. I was fooked after that. Then got me doing other leg excercises and I was on the brink of throwing up and was getting very dizzy. The previous occassion I was working on biceps and triceps. Nothing that heavy but not much of a break. It seemed constant. That's how my mate says you get the best results. I trust him as he is a good mate and he is so well built and healthy.
> 
> I do drink quite a lot of water throughout the day and when I am at the gym. I found though when I was feeling ill, I was feeling worse each time I had water whilst I was ill. I was in the gym for about an hour before I had to stop because of it.


Could be too high a level of intensity & too soon for you :thumb:

As for the high intensity principle working, i used to use it back in the 80's- early 90's when it was all the rage (I'm talking positive & negative failure & all the other rubbish the magazines told us we should be doing) it gave very little results, in the late 90's I moved to homemade low rep 1-4 routine, gave much better results than high intensity ever did.

Now at the grand old age of 43 I've found powerlifting, I'm doing 1-5 rep range, following the tried/trusted old routines which were here well before high intensity & I have never been so strong, I have never had such great strength results & nearly 2 stone added to my body weight in 7 months.

My present weights/exercise;

Bench press: 115kg for reps
Deadlift: 180Kg for reps
Squat: 177.5kg for reps

The routine must suite the body & we are all different, what works for your mate might not for you.

The most successful of routines are the ones based on a few multijoint exercises. They have worked from the day of their conception & haven't changed since.

Even if only training for fitness, powerlifting/multi joint exercises with 10 reps instead of the standard 5 reps will work a treat mate :thumb:

A modified 5X5 to 5X10 will produce some nice muscle mass & fitness :thumb:

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> ITHAQVA talks sense... nothing to add


 :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advise mate. I felt so embarrassed but felt more like a loser because of it. Still gets me down thinking about it as the last 3 times I've been to the gym, 3 times I've been unwell. I'm just thinking what is the point and was thinking about cancelling my gym membership. I thought I'll just stick with healthy eating instead but that isn't gonna tone me and get me the body that I want to get.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Sounds to me like your lifting to heavy weights , if they feel heavy just drop the weight to something your more comfortable with and build up slowly.

You should still go to your GP they may fit you with a 24 hour tape which will monitor your heart so when you go the gym and have your dizzy feeling they will see what if anything is going on with your ticker to rule this out.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> Thanks for the advise mate. I felt so embarrassed but felt more like a loser because of it. Still gets me down thinking about it as the last 3 times I've been to the gym, 3 times I've been unwell. I'm just thinking what is the point and was thinking about cancelling my gym membership. I thought I'll just stick with healthy eating instead but that isn't gonna tone me and get me the body that I want to get.


You should not be constantly feeling ill & *you are not a loser* :thumb:

Muscle tone is down to your body fat pecentage :thumb:

From small Acorns do mighty Oaks grow  :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

cleancar said:


> *Sounds to me like your lifting to heavy weights *, if they feel heavy just drop the weight to something your more comfortable with and build up slowly.
> 
> You should still go to your GP they may fit you with a 24 hour tape which will monitor your heart so when you go the gym and have your dizzy feeling they will see what if anything is going on with your ticker to rule this out.


I have to strongly disagree about the HEAVY part , lifting heavy won't make you feel ill per sae. It's the level of intensity of your chosen sport (Not just weights) that can give rise to nausea, dizzy spells & sickness :thumb:


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

i am no meens an expert but i will talk from my experiences.
sounds to me your not consuming enough food, now i don't meen scoff your face with fish and chips before you get to the gym but make sure you have enough fuel to burn.i usually get to the gym around 1 so at 11 i have 4 wheatabix or a large bowl of porridge,for me eating any later i just start feeling like i'm gonna bring my breakfast back up,after i finish i have a muscle grow protein shake and a handfull sized portion of egg noodles and chicken breast. the best way to loose weight in the gym imo is to use the biggest muscles you have so that you use more calories to make them work/repair.after a month or two at the gym you will start to try different exercises/weights then go from there,just remember the things you struggle with are the things that you should do more of.i would go to the Dr just to get checked over and also speak to the owner with regards a training schedule/plan,something along the lines of

5 mins crosstrainer (warm up)
2x 12 reps leg press
2x 12 reps chest press

5 min rowing machine
2x 12 lat pulldowns
2x 12 leg extensions

5 min bike
2x12 pec fly
2x12 dumb bell squats

2x10 arm curls with ez bar short grip
2x12 tricep push
finish off with a relaxed pace cardio eg;bike,row, treadmill so on.
try giving yourself 30secs break between sets/exercises if need be,the above should keep your heart rate up and also tone you up a bit.keep a log of your progress too eg; meters covered in said time weights being lifted that sort of thing. i give you 2 months doing the above three times a week,before you start seeing some good changes.oh also you may find measuring parts of your body helpfull too and expect to see your upper arms and legs get bigger then suddenly shrink a little for a couple of weeks then once again start growing again (muscle will grow then you will start burning fat from said areas then start build muscle again.)


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advise everyone. Well, I'm determined to go back on Tuesday for another session and see how I get on. I'm gonna do a 10 minute warm up and give the leg exercises another go. I'll take it a little bit slower this time. I normally go at midnight as well straight after work. I work 12 hr shifts. To be honest, most of the time I'm knackered when I finish work but I don't know whether this has an impact to the illness? But then again, my other friend who goes to the same gym does a similar shift as me and he's there 5 times a week and he never gets ill like me.

On my days that I work, for breakfast I have porridge and two bits of toast and two eggs. For lunch I'll have a couple of sandwiches, an apple and a banana. I'll then have a yoghurt shortly after and another yoghurt later. Then around 7pm I'll have some rice with lots of chicken and then about 10pm I'll have another banana. Then to the the gym at midnight. Thanks.


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

i would say that you are maybe pushing your self too hard too quick,like you say take it steady and see how you get on.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

You are doing too much too soon!!! END OF!
I've been training for 20 years now but can still push myself to the point where I feel sick as well (although i don't and it will take some doing). My point is that feeling sick after training is all relative to the individual and the level they are at. It can happen to anyone really at any stage of training. Its all to do with physical recovery, blood flow, oxygen starvation etc etc. 

People always get new comers to join them at the gym and find it rewarding to see them struggle to keep up with their routine. Its not fair and very dangerous. Guy at work just last week got his mate to go to the gym with him for the first time. His mate got home after the gym and then had to go to the hospital!!! 

Squats use nearly every muscle in your body either directly or as stabilisers! So you've gone from not being used to physical exertion to using nearly all your muscles all at once to perform one of the most demanding free weight exercises! Of course you will feel sick AND hate the gym!

No I'm no professional by any account (and feel free to tell me I'm wrong people) but you're mate hasn't a clue what he is doing in terms of getting you 'ready' for the gym. You need light cardio to start developing your 'recovery times' and light weights to start getting your muscles conditioned to weight training. This is just my opinion of course.

...and sorry if its sounds harsh but I'm really more upset with your friend! :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

This used to happen to me all the time, especially when super setting.

I was always told it was because i was pushing my body so hard, but also due to loss of salt through sweating?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advise guys and Traplin. I think you're all right. Anyway, I went to the gym last night doing all the leg weights that I did last week plus a little more. I took my time and did it at my own pace. I felt a little ill at the end but nowhere near as bad as I did last week. It must of helped! I'm gonna go again on Monday and hopefully I can eliminate this all together. I'm gonna do some cardo as well to try and get my fitness up as it's abysmal so hopefully this will help as well when I am doing weights.


----------

